# Building a Router Table seems expensive



## fstellab (Oct 12, 2012)

Folks,

I am new to routing, so bear with me if this subect has been done to death.

I purchased a Skil RAS800 table which I had to send back because it was so hard and time consuming to change a bit. I am now thinking it would be nice to hang the router in my workbench which is rather large 36" x 18'. But when I start adding up the parts, ($100 for an alumin plate), the cost of the fancy plywood to mount the base, bushings and hardware so I can swing the base out of the bench for bit replacement, it gets to be expensive. Am I missing something ? 

Can some talk me into giving it a try, or recommend a better store bought table ?



Thanks
-Fred


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is an inexpensive one...

T10432 Router Table with Stand

You can also buy the plate for that table for $13 and shipping.

Just a couple of many options. Hard to beat that Grizzly table for the money, and when you out grow it you will have a better idea what you want in a router table!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Or you can do what I am doing. I made my table's base out of 2x3 studs for the legs and cross pieces. It is extremely sturdy and could probably hold up an elephant. 

Then I am gluing a piece of 3/4" ply to a piece of 1/2" sande ply for the top. i am making my 10x12" insert plates out of the same 1/2" sande ply. I might paint them with some really strong epoxy paint or something for durability.

When it is done, my table will be 24x48" and have 3 openings for routers. since the plates are the same 1/2" ply as the top, I can put in blanks to give me more space to work on things.

total: maybe $25.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

My first router table was a kitchen counter top scrap with the router bolted to it. I then added a $20 insert plate for easier convenience in swapping out routers. It doesn't have to be fancy at first. 

Start with something simple, just a top on temporary legs and play around with what height works for you. Then, look around, you can find something to repurpose into a 'fancy' table.

http://www.routerforums.com/kp91s-gallery/1708-router-table-upgrade.html#post18002


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Fred, I recently bought/reviewed the Skil table and it is fine for people who need to tote a table around but a poor choice for every day use.

The Grizzly table mentioned above is the table I would buy; it will do everything you need for a long time at a great price.


----------



## StevePixley (Aug 10, 2012)

What is Disposable Router Table ? 
I have heard that the cost for this kind of router table is very low and that is why it is called disposable.


----------



## thrinfo (Jan 21, 2012)

I've seen a professional woodworker using a simple plywood drop on a 45 gal barrel.


----------



## PawPawRay (Apr 5, 2009)

My whole router table, plate and all cost me less then $35 plate and all. Harbor Freight plate, 2 x 4 and plywood cabinet with maline covered MDF for top. I also built a router lift with above the table bit change and height adjustment for under $40.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a dakota table which is the same as the grizzly and its fitted with a triton TRA001 all bit changing is done from the table top, to raise and lower and turn the router on I simply reach under the table works fine for me will take some pics of it this afternoon and put em up.
roger


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

A router table can be as fancy or plain as you want it. The purpose is simply to hold the rouiter in place so that you can feed the work into it and not the oter way around. IMHO it makes life a lot easier and I seldom do things free hand. If you buy a table you will be paying more for less. As others have mentioned you can build one for $25 dollars. You don't really need a plate but if you don't have one then you will need several size inserts to make the opening around your bit fit. You will also need some sort of fence to push your work into and some sort of hold downs such as featherboards. The accessories can be bought for less than the cost of a cheap table.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I recently bought the Grizzly T10432 table and added a $90 Router Raizer. I've only had a chance to 'play' some with it, but it is impressive. Grizzly has them on sale so delivered, was in the $155 range. I'll agree that a home built table can be cheaply made, and something I considered, but by the time you get a decent fence, dust ports, a track or several and a decent phenolic insert, you are close to the price of that Grizzly - which will probably last me a lifetime. Additionally, one of the fence sections had some poorly repaired factory damage - I contacted Grizzly and within a few days a replacement landed on my doorstep and no requirement for sending the bad one back. Hooray for good customer service


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

As promised a few pics of my table and with the triton no need for a router lift at all


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

PawPawRay said:


> My whole router table, plate and all cost me less then $35 plate and all. Harbor Freight plate, 2 x 4 and plywood cabinet with maline covered MDF for top. I also built a router lift with above the table bit change and height adjustment for under $40.


Ray please post a picture of your router lift. NGM


----------



## rayschimpf (Sep 30, 2009)

whats the old saying you get what you pay for, want cheep get junk, pay the price to get the best.

Ray


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

PawPawRay said:


> My whole router table, plate and all cost me less then $35 plate and all. Harbor Freight plate, 2 x 4 and plywood cabinet with maline covered MDF for top. I also built a router lift with above the table bit change and height adjustment for under $40.


Too bad HF doesn't sell those plates any more. I'd have probably picked me up one by now if so.

I'd also like to see your lift. I made one, but it was my very first project, and I'm not sure how happy I am with it.

Ray, I agree most of the time, but sometimes the price is also inflated even more because of the name on the sticker.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sigh, here we go again... Chris, the HF plate is identical to the Grizzly plate which costs $13.

Ray, not sure what you mean about_ cheap_? If you are talking about the Grizzly table it is the same as the MLCS table, the Rockler table... only difference is it includes the steel legs and sells for a lot less money.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm on my 4th or 5th router table. They've all been bolted to the second shelf down, so I can sit and use it. The bolts have been reused since the first one, and the top is 1/2" scrap plywood, held up by a web of scrap 2X4 pieces. Right now have three routers, different bits, screwed to homemade 1/2" plywood plates. Pop a router in place, or out, just a few seconds. If I need to actually remove a bit, pop the router out, remove the bit. Then put a new bit in, or pop another router in. All in all I've probably got less than $5 invested, mostly for bolts, nuts, washers, but certainly less then $10. I've had this last version from probably since before 2000, and it works just fine.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I know Mike. All I'm saying is that I frequent my local Harbor Freight, and if they actually had them sitting on the shelf, I'd probably have come home with a couple of them by now.


----------



## fstellab (Oct 12, 2012)

Folks,
I am trying to build a Closet Organizer for a Christmas present for my wife. The plan calls for routing many LF, the edges of a 1x2, so I really needed a steady routing platform.

I found a Wolfcraft 490 table for $100 so I jumped on it. I am not allowed to post links yet, but if you search on "Mills Fleet Farm" you will find it.

Most places charge over $150 for that table.

cheers
-Fred


----------



## Mengtian (Nov 27, 2012)

fstellab said:


> Folks,
> I am trying to build a Closet Organizer for a Christmas present for my wife. The plan calls for routing many LF, the edges of a 1x2, so I really needed a steady routing platform.
> 
> I found a Wolfcraft 490 table for $100 so I jumped on it. I am not allowed to post links yet, but if you search on "Mills Fleet Farm" you will find it.
> ...


I never heard of Wolfcraft....it looks like it comes with the miter gauge


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Wolfcraft Router Table - 490 - Mills Fleet Farm

the ryobi one at home depot costs the same and comes with a router, but it is smaller and doesn't have as many features

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/ryobi-router-table-with-15-peak-hp-router-r163rta.html


----------



## fstellab (Oct 12, 2012)

*Very Nice Table and photos*



cedarwood said:


> As promised a few pics of my table and with the triton no need for a router lift at all


I still like the Idea of putting the runter in my workshop bench, Its an issue with time ..

I have a cheap Buffalo trim router, which I having been using to teach myself. I probably will buy a plate and mount it in my Bench with a couple of pegged 2x4's as the fence.

On that note How much wood can a trim router handle ? I just want to use for rounding the edges.

Cheers
-Fred


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

fstellab said:


> I still like the Idea of putting the runter in my workshop bench, Its an issue with time ..
> 
> I have a cheap Buffalo trim router, which I having been using to teach myself. I probably will buy a plate and mount it in my Bench with a couple of pegged 2x4's as the fence.
> 
> ...


Fred you will have no problem with rounding edges the only issue will be that you will not be able to use the larger diameter rounding over bits because they have 1/2" shanks


----------



## Roger Leclercq (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is my Custom Combo Table that I finished in December last year I have about $150 in purchased materials plus the Incra TS fence that i had already purchased for my saw. All other parts i scarfed from the trash. It has the following functions
<1> Stockroom supply 24” sander on left side.
<2> Craftsman 10” Contractors saw in Middle.
<3> Lighted Enclosed Router Table Porta Cable 7539 Router
<4> Custom dust collection with individual homemade blast gates. I also have parts for overhead dust collection for saw blade guard and router fence. Just haven’t installed it yet.
<5>Total storage 17 drawers 90% heavy roller slides scarfed from trash.
<6> Incra TS-32 Fence setup
<7>Charging Station for my cordless tools.
<8< Whole cabinet is on lockable rollers in order to be able to move it around when needed.
This took me a year from time of conception until completion I Finally got the time to work on it. The top was made from an old conference room table that was being thrown in the trash 1.5” thick Laminate both sides. Cabinet is ¾” Burch Plywood with Maple face frame using pocket hole joinery. I still have to install some T-Track and Stain the cabinet (Notice the protective coating in cabinet door).


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

fstellab said:


> I still like the Idea of putting the runter in my workshop bench, Its an issue with time ..
> 
> I have a cheap Buffalo trim router, which I having been using to teach myself. I probably will buy a plate and mount it in my Bench with a couple of pegged 2x4's as the fence.


Something like this works fine.


----------

